# Problemi Gnome e xinitrc , dri e dri2

## Nio84

Salve , sono riuscito a emergere Gnome dopo aver risolto alcune cose relative a pacchetti che andavano installati prima (a detta di emerge) ho aggiunto nuove flags use come mi consigliava emerge ma...

purtroppo gnome non funziona .............

Innanzi tutto anche prima di installare gnome ....digitanto startx , il server xorg partiva e però mi dava 3 shell sullo schermo tutte di root ... non è strano? 

Emerso gnome.....ho seguito l'handbook 

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/hald  start

rc-update add hald default

 /etc/init.d/dbus  start

rc-update add dbus default

# sono uscito dalla shell di root, qui su windows non riesco a fare la tilde

echo "exec gnome-session" > [tilde]/.xinitrc

sed  -i  '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' [tilde]/.xinitrc

startx

```

e gnome ne xorg partono dopo questa procedura l'output è il seguente :

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.15853

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Athena 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jun 21 17:43:47 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 ro real_root=/dev/sda5

Build Date: 24 June 2010  03:37:38AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 26 13:37:42 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

waiting for X server to shut down XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 589 requests (587 known processed) with 3 events remaining.

```

I famosi dri e dri2 e poi un problema di fgrlx e una riga mancante in xinitrc ....ho provato a cercare questo clock ma non ho trovato cosa dovrei aggiungerci a xinit

----------

## Zizo

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> digitanto startx , il server xorg partiva e però mi dava 3 shell sullo schermo tutte di root ... non è strano?
> 
> 

 No, non è strano  :Smile:  è proprio quello che fa startx.

Ci dovrebbe essere anche un orologio, ma evidentemente non hai installato xclock ( da cui l'errore "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found " ).

Puoi eliminare il problema, se lo è, aggiungendo un "#"  davanti alla riga numero 53 dal file "/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc", quella con scritto "xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &", facendola diventare "#xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &".

Per dri e dri2 non ti preoccupare, che se ati è come nvidia i due moduli in questione non servono a nulla, anche se per esserne certo aspetterei qualcun altro con i tuoi stessi driver per avere un riscontro.

A questo punto generalmente si installa gdm e lo si abilita, per farlo puoi utilizzare

```
emerge -av gdm && rc-update add xdm default && nano /etc/conf.d/xdm && /etc/init.d/xdm start
```

impostando la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" quando richiesto.

Non è detto che parta, anzi, anche se la voce "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found " non è un errore (EE), bensì un warning (WW).

----------

## Onip

emergi gdm, modifica /etc/conf.d/xdm perchè lo usi e dai /etc/init.d/xdm start e vedi se funziona

----------

## Nio84

```
emerge gdm
```

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

ho settato gdm in display manager

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

bhe è partita solo la schermata grafica di login di gnome , ho inserito il mio nome e la pasword e poi invece di aprire gnome si è aperto X con una shell .....la tastiera non funzionava e ho dovuto spegnere il pc dal tasto di accensione del portatile   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ago

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> bhe è partita solo la schermata grafica di login di gnome , ho inserito il mio nome e la pasword e poi invece di aprire gnome si è aperto X con una shell .....la tastiera non funzionava e ho dovuto spegnere il pc dal tasto di accensione del portatile   

 

A quel punto prova a selezionare come scelta d'avvio gnome.

----------

## Nio84

mah guarda la schermata di login non memorizza neanche quello che gli dico perche avevo settato come avvio gnome e come tastiera quella italiana.....ma tutte le volte si resetta....accedo e si blocca ....niente tastiera e niente gnome

A proposito ... ma se ho già settato gdm in displaymanager .....la riga :

```
sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' [tilde]/.xinitrc 
```

a che serve?

Comq gnome non parte e startx continua a dare errore

----------

## bi-andrea

dal gdm se scegli la sessione, con gnome d'emergenza entri, poi controlla........

cos'hai gnome, non gnome-light?

----------

## Nio84

gnome...... ho scaricato tutto .......non funziona nessun tipo di sessione...si avvia solo X

----------

## Nio84

Questo è il mio xinitrc......mi pare un po scarno per funzionare

```

export XGM_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

exec gnome-session

```

Praticamente la situazione è questa:

Mi loggo in gentoo da linea di comando ...

se dgt startx non avvia da' errore ....

L'unica cosa per avviare X è 

/etc/init.d/xdm  start 

infatti ho fatto :

rc-update add xdm default 

mi si avvia il login grafico ma gnome non c'è .

(lo avevo emerso pero')

Poi quanti ixinitrc ci sono .... c'è quello in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc   poi quello  in root e quello nella cartella utente a quanto pare nessuno dei tre funziona...

----------

## Zizo

Non posso aiutarti più di tanto non avendo ne ati (per fortuna) ne gnome, posso solo dirti che non ho mai toccato xinitrc, dovunque si trovasse, tanto che non ce l'ho per gli utenti ma solo in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc .

----------

## Nio84

Bhe zizo grazie lo stesso....un mezzo risvolto positivo c'è stato.... 

```
non ho mai toccato xinitrc
```

è l'handbook che te lo fa editare .....fino a 48ore fa non sapevo neanche cosa fosse...

Comq avevo emerso gnome....... peccato che emergere gnome non significa anche emergere gnome session .....

Vbbe' ho riemerso tutti e due ....e puff si è attivata la sessione gnome ...la prima volta mi ha fatto entrare... aveva caricato gnome ,i menu', le icone sul desktop ...tutto... poi ho cliccato sull'icona "computer" e mi appare una finestra bianca..vuota... la chiudo e si blocca tutto .Ho dovuto fare ctrl alt canc! Le volte successive loggato in sessione gnome....caricava solo lo sfondo di gentoo... niente menu' niente icone ...zero ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Chi mi puo' dare una mano?    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Zizo

[OT] Invece di resettare ogni volta, utilizza le sequenze di tasti SysRq: Se il kernel è impostato per supportarle (sotto kernel hacking se non erro) hai la possibilità di interagire direttamente con esso grazie ai tasti AltGr + Stamp + un tasto variabile.

Per avere un'idea di cosa parlo premi Ctrl + Alt + F12 per visualizzare il log di sistema e premi AltGr + Stamp + h per avere la lista di tasti disponibili.

Morale della favola per riavviare il sistema senza hard reset o altro utilizza AltGr + Stamp + REISUB, nel senso che premi e tieni premuto sempre i tasti AltGr e Stamp, e poi premi in sequenza gli altri sei. Prima di arrenderti provalo più e più volte, e aspetta un po' tra un tentativo e l'altro senza premere i sei tasti troppo velocemente.[/OT]

----------

## Nio84

Grazie dei consigli...speriamo che passi di qui qualcuno che conosce bene gnome...

----------

## bi-andrea

guarda la mia discussione,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6320504.html#6320504

credo che dopo non hai più problemi.....

 :Wink: 

----------

